# Potencias Economicas $ como para recomendar ? ...



## heborlan (Jul 23, 2012)

Hola gente , estoy buscando que potencia de serie ya armada ( de las mas chicas en Wrms ) y por ende de las mas economicas , podrian ser como para recomendar ...
Por ejemplo algunas de las mas economicas que mire aqui en argentina  , citando info de sus site oficiles son 

*Potencias Zkx Mt250* 
http://www.zkxargentina.com.ar/mt250/ficha.htm#ficha





POTENCIA DE SALIDA
8 ohms por canal
90 W continuos
4 ohms por canal
130 W continuos
2 ohms por canal
-------------------
Bridge Mono
8 ohms por canal
250 W continuos
4 ohms por canal
-----------------
RESPUESTA EN Hz
-10 dB potencia máxima
20Hz a 20.000Hz + / - 0.2 dB
DISTORSION ARMONICA TOTAL
Medida 1Khz
< 0.1% a 10% del clipping
SEÑAL / RUIDO
Entre 20Hz y 20Khz
mejor que 100 dB
AMORTIGUAMIENTO
Entre 10Hz / 400Hz
>500 @ 8 ohms
SENSIBILIDAD
Máxima potencia @ 8 ohms
0 dBu
IMPEDANCIA DE ENTRADA
Desbalanceada
10 K ohms
ALIMENTACION
220V / 50Hz / 3A
DIMENSIONES
485 X 129 X 375
PESO
9.4 Kg

***

*Potencia Skp Max310 *
http://www.skpaudio.com/product-detail/1/max-310.html




100wrms 8ohms
Power Bridge de salida: 300 W (RMS) / 8 OHMS 
Estéreo Potencia de salida: 150 W 150 W (RMS) / 4 ohmios, 100 W 100 W (RMS) / 8 ohmios 
THD (1KHz - 8O): <0,1% 
Respuesta de frecuencia: 20Hz-20KHz + / - 1,5 dB 
Diafonía:> 70 dB (10kHz) 
Relación señal / ruido un ponderado RMS:> 85 dB 
Impedancia de entrada activa balanceada: 20KO 10KO equilibrada y balanceada de las Naciones Unidas- 
Factor de Amortiguamiento f = 1kHz - 8O:> 150 
Velocidad de giro : 20V/US 
Fuente de alimentación: 110/230V AC - 50-60Hz 
Dimensiones (An x P): 19 "x81 / 4" x31 / 5 "(483x210x88mm) 
Peso Neto: 7,2 Kg





***

*Potencia American Pro Apx300* 100wrms 8ohms
http://americanpro-audio.com/index.php?idprod=84




150w 150 W 4 ohmios 
150W +100 W 8 ohmios 
compresor limitador de 
puente y en paralelo 
. 120V-240V, 50/60 Hz 
conectores Speakon 
amplificadores de la serie APX están protegidos contra cargas en corto, abiertos o no coincidentes; sobrecargados fuentes de alimentación, exceso de temperatura, los fenómenos de la cadena de destrucción; salida de corriente excesiva, y el daño de sobrecarga de entrada. También protegen a los altavoces de entrada / salida de CC, compensación de CC grandes o peligrosos y transitorios Encendido y apagado

***

*Potencia Ndc TL600 *
Ndc Electronica , no posee site , alguno tiene referencias ?
125w 8 ohms







Cualquiera que tenga referencia de estas u otras me seria de ayuda para considerar
cual comprar , gracias a todos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 23, 2012)

Amigo, a la hora de elegir un equipo de audio, el mismo se ajustara a tus necesidades, debes considerar  un margen de potencia superior, obviamente para un trabajo continuo.


----------



## crimson (Jul 23, 2012)

Hola heborlan, yo uso un par de ZKX MT 500, una modelo viejo y otro más nuevo. Son un caño, nunca un problema y la salida es MOSFET IRFP240 - 9240, excelente sonido. A mí no se me quemaron nunca (la más viejita tiene ya más de 6 años), pero un amigo mío conectó la de el a 380 y fuimos a Villa Adelina, donde las fabrican, y la repararon al toque, encima nos salió más barato que comprar los capacitores en forma individual. Además la atención fue muy buena. Vaya como experiencia.    Saludos C


----------



## Iván Francisco (Jul 23, 2012)

Hola erbolan:
coicido con crimson, son un caño, tengo una ZKX MT 250 pero le hice un par de modoficaciones
1) en la placa de la fuente cambié el puente de diodos por uno de mayor amperaje
2) cambié los capacitores de 4700u por unos de 10000u
3) recablee los retornos de masa por cables individuales
espero te sirva


----------



## fas0 (Jul 23, 2012)

y las skp que tal son? pregunto porque me tienta tener la 310 (por la entrada RCA trasera), es la que mas veo en foros de compra/venta, y creo que para un cuarto está mas que bien.


----------



## Iván Francisco (Jul 23, 2012)

no te podría decir que tal son, pero son mas versátiles en cuanto a conectividad:
entradas: canon, plug y rca
salidas: agrega las tipo neutrik


----------



## heborlan (Jul 24, 2012)

gracias a todos por sus respuestas y experiencias , ante todo queria tambien aclarar que 
el uso que yo le pretendo dar es personal , y simplemente por "gusto" queria algo de potencia 
extra para un uso hogareño.
Tambien observe estos dias (para mi todo un descubrimiento) las potencias STS 
que al entrar en su site 
http://www.stsproaudio.com/ 
quede sorprendido e impresionado por la embergadura de esta empresa 
y para los eventos en los cuales se utilizaron sus equipos.
Estas potencias son nacionales ?? pregunto porque como bien dice nuestro amigo crimson el soporte aqui en argentina de ZKX parece bueno , rapido y economico ; y supongo es un punto a favor.(por lo menos para mi que no me doy tanta maña metiendo mano a reparar)

Tambien vi que trabajan la linea de parlantes B&C que tengo entendido son Italianos y manufacturados en Brasil , desconozco 
su precio pero no creo sean baratos , no encontre referencias de precios. Alguien tiene una idea?





este por ejemplo es un 12" - 8 ohm - 700 W - woofer – 98.5 dB - 50-2 Khz.
y proveen todos los datos muy completos
Specification
Nominal Diameter 320 (12) mm (in)
Nominal Impedance (1) 8 Ohm
Minimum Impedence 6.4 Ohm
Nominal Power Handling (2) 350 W
Continuous  Power Handling (3) 700 W
Sensitivity (1W/1m) (4) 98.5 dB
Frequency Range 50 - 2000 Hz
Voice Coil Diameter 76 (3) mm (in)
Winding Material Aluminium 
Former Material Glass Fibre 
Winding Depth 16 (5/8) mm (in)
Magnetic Gap Depth 10.5 (0.4) mm (in)
Flux Density 1.05 T
Thiele & Small Parameters
Fs 50 Hz
Re 5.3 Ohm
Qes 0.24 
Qms 5.2 
Qts 0.23 
Vas 75 (2.6) dm3 (ft3)
Sd 522 (80.9) cm2 (in2)
Eta Zero 3.8 %
Xmax +/- 5 mm
Xvar +/- 7 mm
Mms 51 g
Bl 18.6 Txm
Le 1.2 mH
Mounting and Shipping Info
Overall Diameter 316 mm (12.4 in)
Bolt Circle Diameter 296 mm (11.6 in)
Baffle Cutout Diameter 282 mm (11.1 in)
Depth 136 mm (5.35 in)
Flange and Gasket Thickness 16 mm (5/8 in)
Net Weight 7.4 kg (16.4 lb)
Shipping Weight 8.2 kg (18 lb)
Shipping Box 340x340x170 mm
(13.4x13.4x6.7 in)
http://www.equaphon.net/pdf/byc/12plb76.pdf
**
La potencia mas economica que si bien es bastante mas costosa ( USD 396 ) me desperto gran curiosidad es la LP 100 la misma no figura en el site oficial pero las vende su distribuidor y las comparan con las CREST

http://www.equaphon.net/stsamps.php





*LP 300* 
Hoja de datos 
- Potencia 8 OHM Estéreo	350 W
- Potencia 4 OHM Estéreo	600 W
- Potencia 8 OHM Mono puente	1200 W
- Respuesta en Frecuencia 
(+0/0.3dB, 1W/8 OHM)
20 Hz – 20kHz
- Protección	ACL, IGM, Short circuit, DC Voltage, current
inrush, sub/ultrasonic input.
THD+N rated power 4 OHM/1kHz	<0.05%@600W
- SMPTE IMD (rated power, 8 OHM 60Hz & 7kHz)	<0.01%
- Damping factor (1 kHz @ 8 OHM)	250:1
- Voltaje ganancia estándar 
(rated power @ 8 OHM)	X 49
- Sensibilidad entrada estándar 
(rated power a 8 OHM)	0.775 V
- Impedancia Entrada (balanceada/desbalanceada)	>20k Ohm >10k Ohm
- Ventilación	Fan CC
- Controles	2 atenuadores, llave levante masa, llave de modo, llave de sensibilidad
- Indicadores	Led Protección (protect), Clip, Señal (signal),
Activo (active)
- DIMENSIONES	(H) 88 mm x (W) 483 mm x (D) 410 mm
2 unid.rack
- PESO	17,4 Kg

*LP 200*
Hoja de datos 
- Potencia 8 OHM Estéreo	250 W
- Potencia 4 OHM Estéreo	350 W
- Potencia 8 OHM Mono puente	700 W
- Respuesta en Frecuencia 
(+0/0.3dB, 1W/8 OHM)
20 Hz – 20kHz
- Protección	ACL, IGM, Short circuit, DC Voltage, current
inrush, sub/ultrasonic input.
THD+N rated power 4 OHM/1kHz	<0.05%@350W
- SMPTE IMD (rated power, 8 OHM 60Hz & 7kHz)	<0.01%
- Damping factor (1 kHz @ 8 OHM)	200:1
- Voltaje ganancia estándar 
(rated power @ 8 OHM)	X 40
- Sensibilidad entrada estándar 
(rated power a 8 OHM)	0.775 V
- Impedancia Entrada (balanceada/desbalanceada)	>20k Ohm >10k Ohm
- Ventilación	Fan CC
- Controles	2 atenuadores, llave levante masa, llave de modo, llave de sensibilidad
- Indicadores	Led Protección (protect), Clip, Señal (signal),
Activo (active)
- DIMENSIONES	(H) 88 mm x (W) 483 mm x (D) 410 mm
2 unid.rack
- PESO	16,1 Kg

*LP 100* 
Hoja de datos 
- Potencia 8 OHM Estéreo	150 W
- Potencia 4 OHM Estéreo	180 W
- Potencia 8 OHM Mono puente	360 W
- Respuesta en Frecuencia 
(+0/0.3dB, 1W/8 OHM)
20 Hz – 20kHz
- Protección	ACL, IGM, Short circuit, DC Voltage, current
inrush, sub/ultrasonic input.
THD+N rated power 4 OHM/1kHz	<0.05%@180W
- SMPTE IMD (rated power, 8 OHM 60Hz & 7kHz)	<0.01%
- Damping factor (1 kHz @ 8 OHM)	150:1
- Voltaje ganancia estándar 
(rated power @ 8 OHM)	X 29
- Sensibilidad entrada estándar 
(rated power a 8 OHM)	0.775 V
- Impedancia Entrada (balanceada/desbalanceada)	>20k Ohm >10k Ohm
- Ventilación	Fan CC
- Controles	2 atenuadores, llave levante masa, llave de modo, llave de sensibilidad
- Indicadores	Led Protección (protect), Clip, Señal (signal),
Activo (active)
- DIMENSIONES	(H) 88 mm x (W) 483 mm x (D) 410 mm
2 unid.rack
- PESO	14,8 Kg

********************






*SX 6.0* 
Hoja de datos 
- Potencia 8 OHM Estéreo	1250 W
- Potencia 4 OHM Estéreo	2050 W
- Potencia 2 OHM Estéreo	3000 W
- Potencia 8 OHM Mono puente	4100 W
- Respuesta en Frecuencia (+0/0.3dB, 1W/8 OHM)	20 Hz - 20kHz, -3dB@150kHz
- Protección	ACL, IGM, Short circuit, DC Voltage, current inrush, sub/ultrasonic input.
- THD+N rated power 4 OHM/1kHz	<0.03%
- SMPTE IMD (rated power, 8 OHM 60Hz & 7kHz)	<0.01%
- Damping factor 
(10-400 Hz @ 8 OHM)	800:1
- Voltaje ganancia estándar 
(rated power @ 8 OHM)	1.63 V
- Sensibilidad entrada estándar
(rated power a 8 OHM)	X 60
- Impedancia Entrada 
(balanceada/desbalanceada)	>20k OHM >10k OHM
- Clase	H
- Ventilación	Two DC fans
- Controles	2 attenuators, magnetic power switch, signal ground lift, 
mode switch

- Entradas Balanceadas	XLR / Plug / Speakon
- Conector de salida a bornera	 
- Indicadores	Led Clip/ limit, signal, Temp/DC, Active
- DIMENSIONES	133 mm x 483 mm x 498 mm, 3 unid.rack
- PESO	37.53 Kg

*SX 4.8* 
Hoja de datos 
- Potencia 8 OHM Estéreo	1000 W
- Potencia 4 OHM Estéreo	1800 W
- Potencia 2 OHM Estéreo	2400 W
- Potencia 8 OHM Mono puente	3600 W
- Respuesta en Frecuencia (+0/0.3dB, 1W/8 OHM)	20 Hz - 20kHz, -3dB@150kHz
- Protección	ACL, IGM, Short circuit, DC Voltage, current inrush, sub/ultrasonic input.
- THD+N rated power 4 OHM/1kHz	<0.03%
- SMPTE IMD (rated power, 8 OHM 60Hz & 7kHz)	<0.01%
- Damping factor 
(10-400 Hz @ 8 OHM)	800:1
- Voltaje ganancia estándar 
(rated power @ 8 OHM)	1.48 V
- Sensibilidad entrada estándar
(rated power a 8 OHM)	X 60
- Impedancia Entrada 
(balanceada/desbalanceada)	>20k OHM >10k OHM
- Clase	H
- Ventilación	Two DC fans
- Controles	2 attenuators, magnetic power switch, signal ground lift, 
mode switch

- Entradas Balanceadas	XLR / Plug / Speakon
- Conector de salida a bornera	 
- Indicadores	Led Clip/ limit, signal, Temp/DC, Active
- DIMENSIONES	133 mm x 483 mm x 457 mm, 3 unid.rack
- PESO	34.96 Kg

*SX 3.6* 
Hoja de datos 
- Potencia 8 OHM Estéreo	 700 W
- Potencia 4 OHM Estéreo	1300 W
- Potencia 2 OHM Estéreo	1800 W
- Potencia 8 OHM Mono puente	2600 W
- Respuesta en Frecuencia (+0/0.3dB, 1W/8 OHM)	20 Hz - 20kHz, -3dB@135kHz
- Protección	ACL, IGM, Short circuit, DC Voltage, current inrush, sub/ultrasonic input.
- THD+N rated power 4 OHM/1kHz	<0.01%
- SMPTE IMD (rated power, 8 OHM 60Hz & 7kHz)	<0.01%
- Damping factor 
(10-400 Hz @ 8 OHM)	800:1
- Voltaje ganancia estándar 
(rated power @ 8 OHM)	1.26 V
- Sensibilidad entrada estándar
(rated power a 8 OHM)	X 60
- Impedancia Entrada 
(balanceada/desbalanceada)	>20k OHM >10k OHM
- Clase	H
- Ventilación	Two DC fans
- Controles	2 attenuators, magnetic power switch, signal ground lift, 
mode switch

- Entradas Balanceadas	XLR / Plug / Speakon
- Conector de salida a bornera	 
- Indicadores	Led Clip/ limit, signal, Temp/DC, Active
- DIMENSIONES	133 mm x 483 mm x 457 mm, 3 unid.rack
- PESO	30.42 Kg

*SX 2.0* 
Hoja de datos 
- Potencia 8 OHM Estéreo	 600 W
- Potencia 4 OHM Estéreo	900 W
- Potencia 2 OHM Estéreo	1000 W
- Potencia 8 OHM Mono puente	1800 W
- Respuesta en Frecuencia (+0/0.3dB, 1W/8 OHM)	20 Hz - 20kHz, -3dB@135kHz
- Protección	ACL, IGM, Short circuit, DC Voltage, current inrush, sub/ultrasonic input.
- THD+N rated power 4 OHM/1kHz	<0.01%
- SMPTE IMD (rated power, 8 OHM 60Hz & 7kHz)	<0.01%
- Damping factor 
(10-400 Hz @ 8 OHM)	700:1
- Voltaje ganancia estándar 
(rated power @ 8 OHM)	1.12 V
- Sensibilidad entrada estándar
(rated power a 8 OHM)	X 60
- Impedancia Entrada 
(balanceada/desbalanceada)	>20k OHM >10k OHM
- Clase	H
- Ventilación	Two DC fans
- Controles	2 attenuators, magnetic power switch, signal ground lift, 
mode switch

- Entradas Balanceadas	XLR / Plug / Speakon
- Conector de salida a bornera	 
- Indicadores	Led Clip/ limit, signal, Temp/DC, Active
- DIMENSIONES	89 mm x 483 mm x 457 mm, 2 unid.rack
- PESO	21.33 Kg

*SX 1.5* 
Hoja de datos 
- Potencia 8 OHM Estéreo	 400 W
- Potencia 4 OHM Estéreo	600 W
- Potencia 2 OHM Estéreo	750 W
- Potencia 8 OHM Mono puente	1200 W
- Respuesta en Frecuencia (+0/0.3dB, 1W/8 OHM)	20 Hz - 20kHz, -3dB@135kHz
- Protección	ACL, IGM, Short circuit, DC Voltage, current inrush, sub/ultrasonic input.
- THD+N rated power 4 OHM/1kHz	<0.01%
- SMPTE IMD (rated power, 8 OHM 60Hz & 7kHz)	<0.01%
- Damping factor 
(10-400 Hz @ 8 OHM)	400:1
- Voltaje ganancia estándar 
(rated power @ 8 OHM)	0.88 V
- Sensibilidad entrada estándar
(rated power a 8 OHM)	X 60
- Impedancia Entrada 
(balanceada/desbalanceada)	>20k OHM >10k OHM
- Clase	H
- Ventilación	Two DC fans
- Controles	2 attenuators, magnetic power switch, signal ground lift, 
mode switch

- Entradas Balanceadas	XLR / Plug / Speakon
- Conector de salida a bornera	 
- Indicadores	Led Clip/ limit, signal, Temp/DC, Active
- DIMENSIONES	89 mm x 483 mm x 457 mm, 2 unid.rack
- PESO	19.97 Kg


----------



## fas0 (Jul 24, 2012)

esas STS están mas saladitas, 389u$ el LP100 y de ahi para arriba.

me gusta los ZKX pero no tienen entrada rca para conectarlo a la pc, creo que caeré en un SKP.. igual voy a seguir estudiando el tema.


----------

